# Tivo HD DVR - THR22-100 - It's here - It's here



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

I am so happy - I got my new Tivo today! Its up and running - I will report more later. So far very snappy! My only thoughts are it - sure looks like a HR21 box - what took so long!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Sweet! It's actually an HR22 hardware platform, with some modifications and different software. Post back your observations as you get it up and running.


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Sweet! It's actually an HR22 hardware platform, with some modifications and different software. Post back your observations as you get it up and running.


12/12/11
Software Version: 0178
Software Version ID: 11.2.2.01.3.627

Got it to work with my Logitech Harmony 880 - I will need to custom do some buttons like thumbs up and thumbs down.

So far got my season passes started - missing some things in search but that will iron out over the next day or so!

We are old users and directv customer since 1997 so we are grand fathered in on east and west coast feeds!

So far it is much clearer visually UI wise. The TV picture does seem sharper than our HR10-250's and the surround sound seems better.

God is it better than our HR21's

Please all let me know your thoughts too!


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Does it allow shows to be downloaded to the PC via TiVoToGo?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

msmart said:


> Does it allow shows to be downloaded to the PC via TiVoToGo?


No.

It's not a TiVo, but a D* receiver with TiVo software, so don't expect ALL the features of a TiVo product.


----------



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

oldsurferjoe said:


> I am so happy - I got my new Tivo today! Its up and running - I will report more later. So far very snappy! My only thoughts are it - sure looks like a HR21 box - what took so long!


Congrats!!! Looking forward to hearing about it!
Waiting for mine which is due this afternoon!


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> No.
> 
> It's not a TiVo, but a D* receiver with TiVo software, so don't expect ALL the features of a TiVo product.


I agree - it makes you wonder what the heck took so long.

The neat thing about tivo though - hacks - come on you guys make it better.

We love it so far - All I wanted was a good TIVO. I have a little computer hooked to the TV and and XBOX Elite V2 so for me it was all about the TIVO.


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

msmart said:


> Does it allow shows to be downloaded to the PC via TiVoToGo?


Does not look like it - but remember its got all the guts so I think it can be improved with software updates.

Guys atleast they finally got the damn thing out!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> No.
> 
> It's not a TiVo, but a D* receiver with TiVo software, so don't expect ALL the features of a TiVo product.


Until the introduction of the Series III, almost all TiVos were manufactured by someone else, including the original Series 1 DirecTiVo and (I think) the Series 2 DirecTiVo.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

msmart said:


> Does it allow shows to be downloaded to the PC via TiVoToGo?





oldsurferjoe said:


> Does not look like it - but remember its got all the guts so I think it can be improved with software updates.


What about Go Back, from an external PC to the TiVo? HME functions?


----------



## ccostan (Oct 25, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> What about Go Back, from an external PC to the TiVo? HME functions?


No Go Back or HME functions. Does include DirecTv on Demand functions and ability to use the Game Lounge and 'Mix Channels' from D*TV.

I'm pretty underwhelmed so far but WAS able to get the new Tivos by just committing to another 24 months. The free upgrade from SD to HD is pretty great obviously.

Carlo.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

oldsurferjoe said:


> I agree - it makes you wonder what the heck took so long.
> 
> The neat thing about tivo though - hacks - come on you guys make it better.
> 
> We love it so far - All I wanted was a good TIVO. I have a little computer hooked to the TV and and XBOX Elite V2 so for me it was all about the TIVO.


Doubt there will be any hacks for this one, that was one of the new features for the unit


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Thx. I wont be touching it then.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

All I want to do is put a 1TB drive in it. Looks like weaknees already has plans for a large hard drive.
Hope that the front panel LED display isn't too bright for the bedroom.
There is always duct tape if the dimming trick doesn't work on these.
Perhaps a software update will have the dimming feature turned on.
I hope that this box isn't a one shot deal. 
I hope down the road, D* comes out with a premium TiVo box like a THR24 that incorporates all of the features that the D* boxes have. 
I think that they kept this box very basic in order to be able to push their boxes with all of the wizz bang features.


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's been a long time since we had a Tivo, so we jumped on it as soon as DirecTv made if available. 
My only issue is that it scans forward, but doesn't skip. The code Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select isn't working to make it skip. 
Any ideas?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

patty1955 said:


> It's been a long time since we had a Tivo, so we jumped on it as soon as DirecTv made if available.
> My only issue is that it scans forward, but doesn't skip. The code Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select isn't working to make it skip.
> Any ideas?


You could try the DirecTV box method of doing a search for 30SKIP. No idea if that works or not since I don't have one yet.


----------



## ChristopherLee (Jun 11, 2003)

Now that I have my THR22, where (and when?) will I be able to get a second remote? Supposedly you can't just get a Tivo remote, because the remote is customized for the Directv box. I want a second one so I can use the IR in the room it is in and the RF in another room.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ChristopherLee said:


> Now that I have my THR22, where (and when?) will I be able to get a second remote? Supposedly you can't just get a Tivo remote, because the remote is customized for the Directv box. I want a second one so I can use the IR in the room it is in and the RF in another room.


Standard DirecTV remotes will work with the THR22.


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, skip30 didn't work. Does anyone have another suggestion? 
And, yes the DirecTv remote does work on the new Tivo. In some ways it actually works better. Hit List to go to you To Do List, Menu replaces the Tivo button. All the other buttons seem to work well too


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

patty1955 said:


> Well, skip30 didn't work. Does anyone have another suggestion?


Sorry it didn't work. Just a thought, when you earlier tried the S-P-S-30-S, did you remember that it had to be done while playing a recording rather than watching line TV.

Just taking a shot in the dark here.


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm surprised myself, buy I did remember to enter the code while playing back a recording. Still nothing. Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

patty1955 said:


> Well, skip30 didn't work. Does anyone have another suggestion?
> And, yes the DirecTv remote does work on the new Tivo. In some ways it actually works better. Hit List to go to you To Do List, Menu replaces the Tivo button. All the other buttons seem to work well too


On the DirecTV HD DVRs, the Keyword Search is "30SKIP", not "SKIP30".


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> On the DirecTV HD DVRs, the Keyword Search is "30SKIP", not "SKIP30".


That didn't work either. Thanks anyway


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Received and installed my THR22's today. After they were activated, was able to order the AM21 OTH receivers.
Setup was fast and easy. About 10min after they were up, got an on screen notice that the new software version was ready to download. It went with out a hitch. 
Started to customize my settings and found that when I went into the channel list and unchecked that channels that I didn't want, the channel numbers were deleted from my guide list, so all of the home shopping channels and others are not there now! Wow, have been waiting for that feature. No more clutter in the channel guide.
The jump (-) button behaves a bit different, have to hold it down to jump to the end, if you just hit it, you will jump forward 30 seconds. Same with the left button, hold it down and you will jump to the beginning of the green time bar, if you just hit it once, you back up 10 seconds. if you do a left arrow, fast backup, and hit the left button, will go back 15min block do the same and hit the (-) button and it will advance 1 15min block. 
After the receiver did all of its various internal housecleaning chores which was about 30min are so, the box responded to the remote commands quite fast. Although my HR10-250 was fast to respond to all remote commands and really painless to use, the THR-22 seems to be just a bit quicker. Changing channels, bringing up the guide is fast, just hit the button, and you are there. Much nicer than when I was using the HR-20, hit the button, go get a coke, and come back, then wait for it to do something.

There are some nice features in the setup such as in the video setup, you can set the screen size to the "Smart Screen" option so when you are watching a standard 4:3, it shows the 4:3 on the screen instead of stretching it out to fill the 16:9, and HD is shown in full screen 16:9.
It is so nice to have access to all of the D* HD channels now with the TiVo GUI and the TiVo guide back again. I think that the picture quality in SD looks better than the HR10 also.
Hope that down the road D* updates the software with some of the premium features the the HR24 has, but for now, just happy that this box was finally released and it works so well. My HR20's were retired as soon as the THR-22's were activated and down the road, will retire the HR10's which have performed so well over the years.
In summery, It has been a transparent transition from the HR10-250's to the THR-22's.
If you are thinking about getting the THR-22, GO FOR IT, don't think that you will be sorry you did.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Glad you got what you are after. I'm always puzzled when I read comments like yours. I have a number of HR20s, HR21s and Hr23, and I use them heavily and none lag in any way, never have. If yours was an isolated comment I would not think too much of it, but since it's not i wonder why some units respond differently.

A couple of years ago I too would have jumped on a new Tivo, now, no interest. I could not give up all the good things the HR2x units have.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Matt L said:


> Glad you got what you are after. I'm always puzzled when I read comments like yours. I have a number of HR20s, HR21s and Hr23, and I use them heavily and none lag in any way, never have. If yours was an isolated comment I would not think too much of it, but since it's not i wonder why some units respond differently.
> 
> A couple of years ago I too would have jumped on a new Tivo, now, no interest. I could not give up all the good things the HR2x units have.


I find both of my HR24s to be laggy at times. When I press, guide, list, pause, play, 30-sec skip, skip-back, etc. the response time is not consistent. Sometimes it is instantaneous, and other times it can take up to a couple of seconds to respond. I never had this problem on my old SD DirecTivo.

The HR10-250 was a different story. Trick-play response was good, but other functions could be frustratingly slow, at least until they came out with a software upgrade.

My Dish DVRs always responded consistently, or if they didn't it was because they were about to crash.

The HR24s are not bad, and certainly miles better than TWC Navigator boxes, but responsive is not what I would call them. If I was planning to stick with DirecTV and willing to pay the extra money, I would consider switching to the THR22 to avoid the aggravation.

-Ted


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

I certainly hope the 30-sec-skip becomes usable. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

hhh222 said:


> I certainly hope the 30-sec-skip becomes usable. That would be a deal breaker for me.


Yeah, it's puzzling that the old Tivo code doesn't work, nor the DirecTV "30SKIP" keyword search.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

30 second skip does work, just hit the arrow button under the (-) button, don't hold it down, just tap it. It even puts a message on the screen saying 30s and advances the time bar.
While it is doing the 30 second advance, every time you tap the button it adds another 30 seconds such as 30s 60s 90s and ff up to that point. 
It does a fast forward for 30 seconds or what ever value you tapped the button for.


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

the 30 second skip doesn't work, that's a 30 second slip. not the same thing


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Ok, fine. I guess you want an instant 30 second jump.
I can wait 2 seconds for it to jump 30 seconds. I timed it.
If I want to skip a 1 min commercial, I press the button twice. works fine. 
How long does the skip take?


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

My AM21's arrived. That was quick!
D* must have some special deal with Fedex home delivery to get them out and delivered so fast.
The THR22's delivery was fast too. Ordered them last Thursday afternoon, and they showed up Saturday.
D* shipping department doesn't let any grass grow under their feet!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Just ordered 2 of them. Should be interesting.


----------



## acer (Jul 13, 2011)

I have the standalone premiere and the skip is gone... its more a fast forward. Guess they want to appease the ad people.

It's not a big deal because it's only a couple seconds like Bob said and you will get used to it after a while and not remember how it was before....like myself..


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I cant wait to see the new HR-34 Media Center. I'm surprised they didnt put TiVo on this platform.

5 tuners will be nice


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Can someone that ordered the THR22 (not with an installer) tell me where they shipped from? I ordered mine yesterday and they already show as being shipped, but there doesn't appear to be any tracking info available. Just wondering if it will make it here before the holiday weekend.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

MeInDallas said:


> I cant wait to see the new HR-34 Media Center. I'm surprised they didnt put TiVo on this platform.
> 
> 5 tuners will be nice


wasn't out when the agreement came about, none of the MRV functionality is on the new unit anyway, they would have taken another 3 years to write all the supporintg software that was required.


----------



## patty1955 (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess I'm spoiled. I really want the 30 sec skip, but I'm adjusting. The slip only takes a few seconds, but the skip was instantaneous.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

We actually prefer the slip! When D* allowed the programming to skip instead of slip, we changed over and then realized that the slip was better and changed back!

It is, of course, personal choice.


----------



## mikecarlton1 (Dec 21, 2011)

oldsurferjoe said:


> 12/12/11
> Software Version: 0178
> Software Version ID: 11.2.2.01.3.627
> 
> ...


What device did you tell your Harmony you had?

The Logitech software does not seem to recognize THR22. Did you tell it it was as HR22? Or did you have it download all the codes from the Tivo remote?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mikecarlton1 said:


> What device did you tell your Harmony you had?
> 
> The Logitech software does not seem to recognize THR22. Did you tell it it was as HR22? Or did you have it download all the codes from the Tivo remote?


The THR22 uses the same remote codes as the DirecTV HR22 and other DirecTV Receivers/DVRs. It doesn't use the Tivo codes.


----------



## Norm3 (Jul 18, 2004)

This thing is a total disappointment. Its seems like its the exact same software as the one I had 5 years ago. Its a total waste of money from Directv. They will not return it and I have to pay an extra 5 buck a month for the tivo on top of the dvr fee.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Norm3 said:


> This thing is a total disappointment. Its seems like its the exact same software as the one I had 5 years ago. Its a total waste of money from Directv. They will not return it and I have to pay an extra 5 buck a month for the tivo on top of the dvr fee.


Wow, I'll be very happy with what I had on my HR10-250. It's still better than what's offered by D* on their boxes. But that's just my opinion and obviously, you're welcome to yours too.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Norm3 said:


> This thing is a total disappointment. Its seems like its the exact same software as the one I had 5 years ago. Its a total waste of money from Directv. They will not return it and I have to pay an extra 5 buck a month for the tivo on top of the dvr fee.


I'm surprised you're surprised. Guess you didn't check here before buying one?


----------



## TedE (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a series 2 &#8220;lifetime&#8221; TiVo. Any word yet as to whether &#8220;lifetime&#8221; will be transferrable to the new DirecTV TiVo? (With, I would expect, a one-time fee.)

TIA! --Ted E.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Norm3 said:


> This thing is a total disappointment. Its seems like its the exact same software as the one I had 5 years ago. Its a total waste of money from Directv. They will not return it and I have to pay an extra 5 buck a month for the tivo on top of the dvr fee.


There is some kind of a glitch here, possibly with my computer. I have read this language in three different posts, the first was from a user associated with Texas, either in the name or location, and twice from this user.

Now there seems to be just one post.

Time to run a level two diagnostic, I guess.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

TedE said:


> I have a series 2 lifetime TiVo. Any word yet as to whether lifetime will be transferrable to the new DirecTV TiVo? (With, I would expect, a one-time fee.)
> 
> TIA! --Ted E.


If you have an old DirecTivo with lifetime service, then supposedly DirecTV will waive the $5/mo Tivo fee. But call them to be sure.


----------



## MikeSh (Feb 10, 2003)

We got our thr22 installed on the 12/22. For our Harmony 720 we set it up as thr22-100.

We replaced an HDVR2 SD box with this, so far we really like it.


----------



## Free (Oct 17, 2002)

That is really too bad about the 30sec Skip, I much prefer that to the slip, that is way too slow.

Does the new unit output simultaneously from HDMI, Component, and Composite, without changing resolutions? 

The new HDGUI software from D* on my HR24 Sucks big time. The menu is cumbersome to navigate, and the HDMI input does not handshake as well as it used to. In addition, the composite output which I modulate to smaller tv's in the house does not work with the HD guide, so it is necessary to toggle the resolution, and that is cumbersome as well.

I am longing for the simplicity of the Tivo interface, and may pick one of these up.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Free said:


> .....
> 
> Does the new unit output simultaneously from HDMI, Component, and Composite, without changing resolutions?
> 
> .....


Yes. The THR22 user interface is still SD, so all outputs are active simultaneously regardless of the channel/recording's native resolution.


----------



## Free (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks, I could really care less if the guide is in HD, all I am interested in is the programming, so I really don't see the advantage to having the new HD guide or menu's, if it complicates getting the right resolution on the programs.

I am bummed though, that they messed with the 30sec skip, wish someone would come up with a hack to enable that, however if it is missing on the premiere as well, it sounds like this is some sort of deal with the advertisers, to prevent lawsuits.


----------



## JamesPhoenix (Jan 16, 2012)

I got my a week ago; I LOVE it; but yes I hope it gets some heavy updates SOON... Am I the only one suprised to find "Group Delete"? big improvement over my old Series2


----------



## T-Halen (May 21, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> The THR22 uses the same remote codes as the DirecTV HR22 and other DirecTV Receivers/DVRs. It doesn't use the Tivo codes.


Is the unit able to be controlled via IR and RF remotes at the same time? (ie, an IR remote in the room where the unit is (Harmony One, etc..), and an RF remote in other parts of the house)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

T-Halen said:


> Is the unit able to be controlled via IR and RF remotes at the same time? (ie, an IR remote in the room where the unit is (Harmony One, etc..), and an RF remote in other parts of the house)


I read that this is possible but I haven't confirmed it myself.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

T-Halen said:


> Is the unit able to be controlled via IR and RF remotes at the same time? (ie, an IR remote in the room where the unit is (Harmony One, etc..), and an RF remote in other parts of the house)


I don't think so.


----------



## DocSavage2001 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, I am so excited today!

I recently bought a new HDTV (finally) and hooked it up to my old SD R10 TiVo DVR in my family room (leaving the hated D* DVR hooked up to the TV in the living room).

The new TV put me in a dilemma. I wanted a new D* HD DVR for my new TV but the idea of giving up the TiVo to get another reciever like the one upstairs was driving me crazy.

But I decided to check the DirecTv site anyway today and I didn't even KNOW the TiVo DirecTv HD DVR was now available! I live in NW NJ, but apparently that's close enough to NYC to count because it was available to me. Then I blanched initially at the $199 price tag, but I called up DirecTv and gave them my story of loyal customer etc etc and ended up getting it for FREE (caveat being another 2 years of service and it being leased, neither an issue to me) just for $19.95 cost of installation and the monthly TiVo/HD fees (both of which I will gladly pay).

Old new for many here of course, but I am SOOOOO excited. And when the tech shows up, I'm moving the R10 upstairs and saying goodbye to that *other* DVR.

What a great day!

Dave


----------



## Irishsox1 (Feb 14, 2005)

First, I had the old SD Directv receiver, and currently have a old 80HR SD stand alone Tivo unit, a Directv HR 22 & HR24.

I called up Directv to ask about the THR 22 to find out what it could do. The guy had no idea if it had new software, networking etc. I said I wasn't interested in it and hung up. Three days later at my door a THR 22 was there. I called up Directv and told them I didn't want it but since I had it in my hands, I decided to hook it up.

I was pretty disappointed in it compared to the new software that the HR 22 & HR24 had recently updated. I couldn't get any of the networking features to work which means I couldn't get the Tivo to Go software to recognize it. I like the layout of the Tivo remote but the forward and backwards speeds are just too limited compared to what Directv offers. The garbage can is a great feature but not enough for me to justify spending any money on it.

Basically due to Directv's recent software update, I decided to keep my HR 22 & HR 24 and return the THR 22. With the Directv app on my iPhone, I'm pretty happy with my current set up. Directv had to take it back because I didn't actually order it and was never charged for it.

He's my complaint, if DirecTV and Tivo truly "get together", then do it right and offer a true Tivo unit with Directv, not a patchworked limited unit that is O.K.


----------



## RBerryman (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm a long time D customer and a TiVo fan (have 5 of the old ones at the house and only 2 of the D versions), have been looking forward to the new release but on the website it talked about a $20 per month additional fee, is that true?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

$5/month additional fee for TiVo. Where do you see $20?


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

I wonder...we were one of the first original d* Tivo users and paid for the lifetime service...it doesn't show up on the account anylonger, wonder if it would be applicable for the new d* tivo's.......


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Do you have DVR service and is there a fee for it listed? Your lifetime DTiVo service got turned into an account lifetime DVR service and would exempt you from the DVR fee. I have seen some suggestions it also exempts you from the TiVo fee, but I'm not certain of that.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

Yep your right.....will have to test it out....maybe after some of the issues already noted are resolved.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Had it installed yesterday. So far so good. Not sure why they needed to move buttons around on the remote but I do like being able to use in RF mode. I just need to order another one so the wife doesn't keep it for her sewing room. The newer features from the old SD unit are great especially On Demand. Love the thumbs up thumbs down! Can't understand who no one else has something similar.

Call now......gets yours now!


----------



## DrSandman (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone !!
I've had every TiVo released but about a year or so ago I had to give up my Series 3 because Charter added the tuning adaptor and their signal was so strong that it kept rebooting constantly. Yesterday I finally had my THR22 installed. It's FANTASTIC !! I've really missed it after using the Motorola box that Charter offers. UGH !!! Anyway.....the question I have for those of you who know, is whether I should turn the power off to the unit when I retire for the night. The TiVos I had before just ran all the time, if I'm not mistaken. Any help would be much appreciated. Cheers !!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Let it run. By removing power you will miss on background processing and recording of shows at night. I note that DirecTV is rolling out an "energy save" feature on the HR2x series, but at present it does nothing useful. I assume that in the future it will put the DVR into a low-power state, but right now it just does the equivalent of Standby on a TiVo - turns off the front panel lights and blanks the output.


----------



## DrSandman (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, stevel !! Cheers !!


----------



## DrSandman (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Guys !!
Yesterday I wanted to program my THR22's remote to control the mute and volume on my 4 year old Sony A/V receiver. I went into the TiVo Messages and Settings menu and Remote Control Setup and found the codes for Sony A/V Receivers. I followed the instructions (Pressing the TiVo button and the Mute buttons simultaneously until solid red light appeared and then entered the 4 digit code.) I tried all 10 or 11 of them and couldn't get it to work. I know I had this receiver with my Series 3 and it worked then. What am I possibly doing wrong ? Thanks in advance for the help. Cheers !!


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

DrSandman said:


> Hi Guys !!
> Yesterday I wanted to program my THR22's remote to control the mute and volume on my 4 year old Sony A/V receiver. I went into the TiVo Messages and Settings menu and Remote Control Setup and found the codes for Sony A/V Receivers. I followed the instructions (Pressing the TiVo button and the Mute buttons simultaneously until solid red light appeared and then entered the 4 digit code.) I tried all 10 or 11 of them and couldn't get it to work. I know I had this receiver with my Series 3 and it worked then. What am I possibly doing wrong ? Thanks in advance for the help. Cheers !!


I might still be able to find the info at home, but Sony receivers often have two modes and default to the one that *isn't* handled by 3rd party remotes. It's easy to switch over to the common mode once you know how. Try searching a/v forums and you may find it before I can.


----------



## subyruba (Nov 7, 2005)

Got my tivo yesterday. Direct is really trying hard to not let you get this equipment. The guy shows up with 2 direct DVR's not Tivos. I had to show him my confirmation email before he would believe me. So he spent 2 hours driving to their warehouse 30 miles away to get tivos because they don't keep them on hand. I'm now taking the entire day off work. As he was installing them he kept telling me about how bad these units are and that the DVR's are so much better. He was really talking up my husband about it. The installer then tells me that my husband is going to be really disappointed in tivo because he clearly prefers the Direct DVR. Finally he didn't set up the remotes - I had to do it myself. No big deal, but not very customer friendly. They always set up the remotes for you.

Needless, I love my tivo. It's a bit glitchy changing between live and recordings - hopefully there'll be a software update soon.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

subyruba said:


> Direct is really trying hard to not let you get this equipment. The guy shows up with 2 direct DVR's no Tivos.


Same deal here, no DTivo on the truck. And none at the warehouse. I was insistent and after some phone calls and a long time, one was found (the _only_ one within a thousand miles it seemed like).

My installer was friendly enough; but he regaled me with stories of how many of the old DTivos are breaking down and customers are burdening them with demands that they be repaired rather than replaced with the HR2Xs. Tone was, I can't believe anybody would be so stupid as to want a Tivo when we have these great HR2Xs!


----------



## DrSandman (Aug 30, 2002)

kimsan said:


> I might still be able to find the info at home, but Sony receivers often have two modes and default to the one that *isn't* handled by 3rd party remotes. It's easy to switch over to the common mode once you know how. Try searching a/v forums and you may find it before I can.


Thanks Kim !! If you have that info at home, I'd really appreciate it !! Cheers !!


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

It took some digging, but here's the link to the thread on RemoteCentral.com

Hope it still applies!


----------



## DrSandman (Aug 30, 2002)

kimsan said:


> It took some digging, but here's the link to the thread on RemoteCentral.com
> 
> Hope it still applies!


Thanks, Kim !! I'll give it a try when I have some time this weekend. Thanks again for your effort. Cheers !!


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

DrSandman said:


> Thanks, Kim !! I'll give it a try when I have some time this weekend. Thanks again for your effort. Cheers !!


It was worth the effort just for my own reference. The stuff was in in reference to setting up an MX-500 and discrete codes for all the entertainment gear at that time. I think the only survivors from then are the Sony amp and MX-500 itself, but the site addresses are good to keep around.

Good luck!


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

We had two DirecTV Tivo HD DRVs (THR22-100) installed two weeks ago - one in our master bedroom, and one in our spare bedroom. The one in the master bedroom is loud, but livable. Well, the one in the second bedroom was so loud, we asked to have it replaced, and then replaced again (today). It's still noisy, but not as noisy as the previous two units.

Anyway, I was worried during installation that the new unit would also be too noisy the moment it finished downloading the software and made that oh-so-familiar hard disk "grinding" noise. I was on the phone with DirecTV at the time, and asked if it would be possible for me to trade them both in for the regular DirecTV HD DVRs if this replacement unit was also way too noisy.

First, I was told that I would have to pay an "upgrade fee" of $199 (even though we had already paid an extra $100 to get the two Tivos instead of the DirecTV HD DVRs). I said that didn't make sense because, technically, I was downgrading to a cheaper model. I kept asking to be sent up the food chain until I got to a supervisor named "Mitzy" who flat out accused me of lying about the noise. She said that I am the very first person to ever complain about hard disk noise from the "new" DirecTV Tivo HD DVR (which is really just an THR22-100). She said she felt I was just trying to get "free upgrades" to the non-Tivo HD DVRs (not sure how it would be "free" since it cost me $398 for the Tivos, and they wanted another $199 to "upgrade" to the DirecTV models!).

Anyway, I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one who has ever received a THR22-100 with a noisy hard drive. Anyone else have this problem? I'm really ticked off that I was accused of lying in order to get "free" ($500 worth) DirecTV HD DVRs!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Did you wait a few days for the noise to quiet down? There are LOTS of background tasks happening during the first few days after installation that can cause more hard drive noise than normal. But otherwise these things should be whisper quiet.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I waited. The one in our master bedroom has been in there now for over two weeks and the hard drive in there is still grinding away. A hard drive doesn't usually making grinding noises like that unless it's going to fail (or it is just a cheap, noisy hard drive).


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's not a problem that we hear about very often. These are not "cheap, noisy hard drives". Replacing your Tivo is about all you can do, hoping that the replacement will be quieter.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

I've replaced the one unit twice already, and a technician is coming out today to "listen" to the unit to confirm it's noisy. I'm sure if it were in the living room and I were sitting 10 feet away that the noise wouldn't bother me. But in the bedrooms, the units are excessively noisy partially due to the fact that we sit (or lay) in much closer proximity to the units.

In comparison, I can put my ear right up to the Directv HD box (with it's horrible, user-unfriendly software) and not hear even the slightest noise.

I waited two years for these units to come out so I could switch back to Directv from Dish, and I'm so disapponted.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

swissyrescue said:


> I've replaced the one unit twice already, and a technician is coming out today to "listen" to the unit to confirm it's noisy. I'm sure if it were in the living room and I were sitting 10 feet away that the noise wouldn't bother me. But in the bedrooms, the units are excessively noisy partially due to the fact that we sit (or lay) in much closer proximity to the units.
> 
> In comparison, I can put my ear right up to the Directv HD box (with it's horrible, user-unfriendly software) and not hear even the slightest noise.
> 
> I waited two years for these units to come out so I could switch back to Directv from Dish, and I'm so disapponted.


That's why this is rather puzzling. The guts of the THR22 are identical to the HR22 DirecTV DVR. There's no reason why your THR22 should be noisier.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, the little fellers are now gone, replaced with the Directv + HD DVRs. The technician that came out said exactly what you just said -- that the guts were supposedly the same. However, he listened to the units clicking and grinding away, and just shook his head. He agreed, it was most definitely the hard disk making all of that racket. And he tested it in standby mode, then we tried recording some stuff, etc., and the more we used the remote, the louder the noise got. What a shame. I will miss my Tivo software/menus, but at least now I will be able to sleep at night.

Perhaps Directv will put those two units (plus the two I'm shipping back today) aside and will dismantle them to figure out why those four units were so loud. Bad batch? Or maybe I was just really unlucky to get four noisy ones in a row. Let's hope no one else has to go through what I just went through.

At least I won't have to pay the extra $199 for the downgrade to the Directv units. Anywho... now it's documented so if someone else comes online to ask about noisy disk drives in the "new" DTV Tivo units, at least they won't be told they're the only person in the entire U.S. that has ever complained.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

One of my Series II TiVo boxes died today. We're 1,600 miles from home in the RV so I can't lay hands on a backup unit. 

We've kind of toyed with the idea of getting an updated DVR when the new TiVo unit became available. I gather from the buzz here that the new THR22 is out. D* will ship one with two-day delivery but travel schedule being what it is makes that a bit of a hassle. 

Can one go into a Best Buy-like store an buy one? BTW - we're in Long Beach, CA, at the moment. I could go to D* or WeakKnees in El Segundo. D* price is $199.

Guidance?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, you can't buy a THR22 in stores at this time.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

stevel said:


> No, you can't buy a THR22 in stores at this time.


Thanks, Steve. But an "Authorized DirecTV Retailer" like weaKnees should be able to supply one -yes?

I'll call weaKnees as soon as they open.

BTW: Will the old Series II "Peanut" remote work with the new THR22?

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, you can get one from Weaknees. No, the old peanut will not work with the THR22.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

NorthOlyPen said:


> ....
> 
> Can one go into a Best Buy-like store an buy one? BTW - we're in Long Beach, CA, at the moment. I could go to D* or WeakKnees in El Segundo. D* price is $199.
> 
> Guidance?


Another good online dealer is Solid Signal.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

We have two (old but in perfect working condition) DTV Tivo R10's that we'd give away to anyone who wants them.

Also, when I shipped back the DTV Tivo THR22's, they didn't want the remotes or guides, just the units. So, I have four brand spanking new peanuts and guides (I couldn't just throw them away!) Obviously I can't use them, so if anyone wants them, just let me know.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

swissyrescue said:


> ... I have four brand spanking new peanuts and guides (I couldn't just throw them away!) Obviously I can't use them, so if anyone wants them, just let me know.


PM Sent.

We got our THR22 yesterday from forum sponsor weaKnees. As it turns out they are one of the few places one can walk in a buy the box. It's quite an experience. Clearly D* did not intend this to be a mass-marketed retail item.

We probably have different expectations than most with respect to a DVR. This unit was purchased to replace a dead Series II D* TiVo box. We have a couple of back up Series II boxes at home but we're in our motor home 1,600 miles from the backup DVR's. We don't care much about high definition reception. We don't watch movies, sports, or other "entertainment" content. TV is mostly an information source to us. News, History Channel, Military Channel, Food Network, etc., is pretty much it.

In any case here's a very brief recap of our impression.

Love the "Advance" and "Replay" button options. 
Like setup. Satellite and configuring antenna is super easy.

Hate the extra $5.00 per month even though we already had the TiVo service. That's lame.
Dislike - there's no RG6 coax output to feed the TV. Normally that would not be a problem but the motor home has a box that distributes signals from multiple sources (DVR, DVD, VCR, OTA, etc...) to the two TV's in any combination. The distribution box is configured to use RG6 cabling only.

The THR22 is currently hooked up to the main TV via HDMI but there is no convenient way to get the signal back to the other TV.

Otherwise we are literally "happy campers".

We're happy that the THR22 is now available and that we were able to replace the failed Series II and keep the TiVo look and feel. Still actively dislike the D* DVR's. I think of them as little Rupert droppings.

FWIW


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Composite to RF modulators are cheap.

You already had "DVR service". The TiVo fee is on top of that. Yeah, it would be nice if it didn't exist, but this is the deal that was made.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

Tiny snag -- apparently I can only send a PM to people if I have made at least 10 posts. So, for the three people who sent me PMs about the peanuts, don't worry, I got your PMs. I'll respond as soon as I chalk up another four posts after this one in order to reach my 10-post requirement.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

FYI, three of the four remotes are now spoken for, so there is one left. Plus, I also have the guides. If no one wants them, I'll go ahead and toss them.


----------



## swissyrescue (Mar 1, 2012)

All four remotes/peanuts are now gone. FYI.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

NorthOlyPen said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> We got our THR22 yesterday from forum sponsor weaKnees. As it turns out they are one of the few places one can walk in a buy the box. It's quite an experience. Clearly D* did not intend this to be a mass-marketed retail item.
> 
> ...


Suspect one misconception - they are probably not "bought" boxes, they are leased.


----------



## markdmac (May 15, 2006)

midas said:


> You could try the DirecTV box method of doing a search for 30SKIP. No idea if that works or not since I don't have one yet.


Check page 70 of the manual that came with the device. They added this feature directly to the settings menu. This is under the remote settings for Advance and Replay buttons.

What is different about this skip is it will flash video of what you are bypassing at what I estimate is 5-10 second intervals. I like this as it is easier to tell if you are about to reach the end of a commercial break. Also I noted that the TiVo will accept multiple button presses for skip now. So I can press 6 times and it keeps moving forward, way better than my old series 2 TiVo.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

We call that "Slip" on the HR boxes. "Skip" jumps ahead without showing any of what you're skipping.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

sjberra said:


> Suspect one misconception - they are probably not "bought" boxes, they are leased.


You're right - I misspoke. It's a concept that is difficult for me to internalize. One pays $199.99 (plus tax) cash money for the privilege of renting a mass-produced appliance to receive a service for which one is already paying a significant ($93 in my case) monthly fee.

I know, I know. There are choices and I've made mine. But while I have not considered an alternative to D*/TiVo television in the past, technology will evolve and present alternatives that will find me a more receptive customer.

FWIW


----------



## Norm3 (Jul 18, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> I'm surprised you're surprised. Guess you didn't check here before buying one?


Your right, Well anyway I was lucky I was able to swapped it out for a Directv dvr.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

NorthOlyPen said:


> You're right - I misspoke. It's a concept that is difficult for me to internalize. One pays $199.99 (plus tax) cash money for the privilege of renting a mass-produced appliance to receive a service for which one is already paying a significant ($93 in my case) monthly fee.
> 
> I know, I know. There are choices and I've made mine. But while I have not considered an alternative to D*/TiVo television in the past, technology will evolve and present alternatives that will find me a more receptive customer.
> 
> FWIW


Gee I do that every two years with my leased car... No difference. I beleive you can actually buy the unit if you want - heard tell that the prices is around 500.00, supposedly you can talk to retentions for for the deal.


----------

